

DisplayCabinet - our 24 hour Internet of Things hack. What do you think? - danw
http://www.iamdanw.com/made/displaycabinet/

======
pkamb
Have you seen the Bonfire project? <http://ils.intel-research.net/bonfire>

------
JonLim
Very nifty! I really like that you use the sell by date found on the online
receipt to determine when food will expire.

Great stuff.

